# Browsers using max bandwidth when downloading



## FireFox (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi TPU fellows

I don't remember exactly since when but for sure over a year there is an issue with my internet/Windows or whatever it is which i have always ignored maybe because i was too lazy to open a Thread or maybe because it doesn't/didn't really bothers me, anyway here is the thing, when i download a file let's say Heaven Benchmark from TPU the Browser ( Mozilla - Edge - Chrome ) uses all Bandwidth available (  5Mb/s ) at this point while the file is downloading i cant use the internet because if i open a new page to do something else on the internet it will shows no Internet connection and if my Wife is using her Phone connected via WiFi she wont have internet, the only Internet page that it works is the one from where i am downloading the file ( TPU ) i was looking for answers/solutions on the Web but i didn't find anything helpful and the only thing i found was How to limit bandwidth for Windows Update which it is not my case.

I checked Firefox and Windows settings to see if there was an option to limit the bandwidth usage but didn't find anything the funny thing is that i don't remember having that issue with Windows 7 but maybe i could be wrong, right now i am using* NetLimiter 4* as a temporary solution to limit the bandwidth usage.







Any idea of what is happening?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 24, 2019)

Bump.

Where are you people


----------



## Kursah (Jan 24, 2019)

What's your ISP provisioning for upload as well? I'm assuming 50/5? 50/4? 50/2? Errr. wait you said 5Mbps? So you're maybe at 5/.2 (256Kbps)?

So one issue that can happen is at maximum bandwidth usage, if you're weak on upload bandwidth provisioning, it'll choke everything else down and out. Downloads like that require 2-way transactions which requires available bandwidth both directions to be maintained. Or if the IO is overloading a home grade router, that could cause it too. Many have very weak CPU's, when the bandwidth/IO gets near peak or provisioned speeds, they struggle and drop devices.

I'm thinking you're hitting line capacity, and it almost sounds like a limit of the service rather than the router. 

For bandwidth limiting in browsers, I'm assuming you've seen this article since you're using NetLimiter already:

https://www.howtogeek.com/347711/how-to-limit-any-applications-bandwidth-on-windows/
https://www.technorms.com/36800/limit-bandwidth-usage-firefox-chrome-opera

I'm at work right now, so limited on time...but I'm intrigued and would like to help get this solved. If you run a continuous ping to google.com ( ping -t google.com ) when you initiate a download, does it drop packets or just raise in latency. It should do the latter, but if its doing the former it comes down to hitting some hard limits and what you're doing now is one solution, increasing bandwidth or going with a different type if ISP service with higher bandwidth would be beneficial as well.

Another option depending on your router is to bandwidth limit devices (usually by IP address on more simple router or ones that take dd-wrt), or to use packet prioritization via QoS configurations if your router is capable of such but doing so and doing it "properly" may reduce your bandwidth peaks as you have to manage what you have meaning you have to maintain within the envelope of your provisioned bandwidth to properly QoS your traffic. It can be done, and might be useful here even if you lose a little peak speed for the sake of having more consistent connectivity for your devices.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 24, 2019)

Just browsers? have you tried maxing your bandwidth on say torrents or a streaming service to see if the same thing happens? even though downloading a file from www does require both upload and download the upload requirement and overhead would be very minute and as you are still getting your full 5Mbps DL I can't see that being the issue here.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 24, 2019)

Kursah said:


> What's your ISP provisioning for upload as well? I'm assuming 50/5? 50/4? 50/2? Errr. wait you said 5Mbps? So you're maybe at 5/.2 (256Kbps)?



Download *50Mbps *and Upload *10Mbps*



Kursah said:


> For bandwidth limiting in browsers, I'm assuming you've seen this article since you're using Net Limiter already:
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/347711/how-to-limit-any-applications-bandwidth-on-windows/
> https://www.technorms.com/36800/limit-bandwidth-usage-firefox-chrome-opera



Yeap i saw it already, that is why i got *NetLimiter*

I am sure it is not an ISP problem considering i have never faced that issue before plus i am 200% sure this issue started since i am using Windows 10 before that everything was ok.



NdMk2o1o said:


> I can't see that being the issue here.



Maybe you should try downloading something from TPU and tell me if your Browser does the same ( something above 3GB )


----------



## Voluman (Jan 24, 2019)

Do you have a spare drive or can check it on a virtual machine with diff op.sys?
Did you check your networkcard setup? Are you sure there wasnt any firmware upgrade on your router? It happen on lan (cable) or wifi or both or either. If your wife browsing on phone than you cant use net too?
Did you restart or power off your router? If not try it turn off for a minute then turn on.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 24, 2019)

I solved the issue was something stupid but i didn't think about it before

The Ethernet cable was plugged into the Aquantia 5G / 10G Lan port i unplugged the Cable and plugged it into the other LAN port and now it is working without issue, downloaded a file from TPU ( Final Fantasy ) and at the same time used my Phone connected via WiFi and can navigate on the internet on my PC while downloading thing that i couldn't do before.


----------



## Voluman (Jan 25, 2019)

Hehe, yeah, sometimes it happen, glad to everything ironed out


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 25, 2019)

If you have a proper router, you can set priority for specific ports/services via QoS. In this case, HTTP ports (80,443).



With QoS, there is no need for 3rd party software.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 25, 2019)

Regeneration said:


> With QoS, there is no need for 3rd party software


 My Networking knowledge is almost 0 that's why i ended up using a 3rd party Software.



Voluman said:


> Hehe, yeah, sometimes it happen, glad to everything ironed out



Despite the fact i managed to solve the issue i am still concerned about why the Aquantia 5G / 10G Lan port was behaving like that, maybe because it's just for High-speed Internet connections?


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 25, 2019)

Some ports get higher priority by default.


----------



## Voluman (Jan 25, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Despite the fact i managed to solve the issue i am still concerned about why the Aquantia 5G / 10G Lan port was behaving like that, maybe because it's just for High-speed Internet connections?


Yes it seems interesting, probably some priority related thing.


----------

